# A tribute to Saffy - Sapphire's Story



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I love the video. I read your comments too and I think writing a children's book is a fabulous idea. Maybe you could write it for children who have recently lost their site. And the picture of Saffy as a baby giving Abbie a kiss is one of the best and sweetest pictures I've ever seen.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I loved the video as well......it brought tears to my eyes. 

Saffy is amazing.......I loved watching her and Abbie play. It's hard to believe she is blind.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

awesome video you did a fantastic job and Saffy is doing just great with your love and understanding.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

that was such a great video! youve got one heck of a dog there


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wonderful tribute to a beautiful girl!!! Saffy is amazing and I loved seeing her play with Abbie. I agree that you would not know she was blind.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

I loved the video, beautifully done! Saffy is GORGEOUS and wow, I never would have thought she was blind, she gets around so well!

My Spiffy went blind the last month of his life due to cancer that had spread to his brain. - He was a trooper though and just as happy as ever. It was amazing to see how despite his loss of vision he remained the happy, upbeat guy he always had been. Dogs are amazing like that, nothing seems to get them down. I figure we can learn a lot from them.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonderful video and think you will be helping a lot of people who face this in a young dog. Saffy is just a wonder and Abbie just the best friend ever. You have done very well with this.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Huckleberry said:


> Dogs are amazing like that, nothing seems to get them down. I figure we can learn a lot from them.


Thanks Huckleberry and indeed to everyone for your kind comments. Huck, those words you write there are so true. My wife used to say that to me and I'd think "Yeah, yeah" ... but we have truly LIVED this with Saffy. I worried that she might just give up, she was so poorly, but truthfully, I don't think she even got out of first gear! :wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Simon*

Simon

I think it is a wonderful idea and would be an inspiration to others going through this!!

Your Saffy is so special!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Simon, it's VERY clear that you are a convert to loving dogs Wonderful video of your lovely pooches. Saffy is amazing!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Incredible little dog. You would never know she was blind. Truly amazing.


----------

